# structure de fichier plist : comment accéder à une clé ?



## Clarusad (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais modifier un fichier plist dont la hiérarchie est la suivante :

Background > default > Change:TimeInterval
Dictionary > Dictionary > key : Value

Je ne sais pas si j'arrive à me faire comprendre ; il s'agit de com.apple.desktop.plist quiq se trouve dans le répertoire préférences du domaine utilisateur. Je crois savoir que pour écrire une clé avec sa valeur au premier niveau il faut faire :


```
defaults write com.apple.desktop Change -string TimeInterval
```

Mais quelle est la syntaxe pour naviguer jusqu'à un troisième niveau ?
Merci.


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2009)

Clarusad a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais modifier un fichier plist dont la hiérarchie est la suivante :
> 
> ...



tu ne peux pas avec defaults c'est bien specifié dans le manuel si la clef est un dict et que tu veux acceder a ce dict tu dois lire la clef parser le string-dict remplacer et set la clef avec ton nouveau string-dict {key = val; ...}, (ps : c'est un peu voulu que le manuel du tool ne soit pas tres bavare sur ce point, car toute valeur en dessous du root est considerée comme etant privée)

si tu veux faire ca je te conseille t'utiliser le CoreFoundation -> http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/samplecode/CFPreferences/


----------



## Clarusad (16 Septembre 2009)

Mais si, la réponse se trouve ici chez Macbidouille !


----------



## tatouille (16 Septembre 2009)

oui et alors esce que tu fais ca avec defaults? non avec le bind applescript / corefoundation... allez guigui on t'en veux pas de ne pas comprendre ce que tu fais


----------

